
How the Body’s Trillions of Clocks Keep Time - retupmoc01
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150915-circadian-clocks/
======
e0m
Wow! They initially couldn't reproduce the study because the researcher and
the postdoc were doing the experiment at different times in the day.

"It’s now known that every day, this transcription factor’s levels start at
almost nothing, making it impossible to detect in the morning, and then rise
300-fold, making it easy for the postdoc to find in the middle of the day."

Now that's a tough bug

~~~
hyperion2010
Now think about how many studies have only ever been done at a single time
point and wonder how much we are missing.

------
civilian
Huh. I wonder if mutations in these genes are responsible for DSPD
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delayed_sleep_phase_disorder](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delayed_sleep_phase_disorder)
and other "night owl" vs "morning lark" phenotypes.

~~~
hrc2
The Genetic Basis of Sleep and Sleep Disorders is a collection of papers on
the subject, which has a chapter specifically on DSPD. Short story is, there
are definitely genetic mutations which influence DSPD. In fact, DSPD seems to
be influenced by a larger number of genes than it's cousin disorder, Advanced
Sleep Phase Disorder.

I have DSPD, so I've been going to my local university library to study from
this book.

------
randogp
Working in the that lab right now. We can now follow the oscillations of these
proteins inside the mouse without kills. Wawesome.

------
thewarrior
How does the Human Body know when it's time for puberty ?

Some people say the hypothalamus secretes a chemical , but how does it figure
it out ?

~~~
anon4
I guess you just grow up to a point, then some part does the foobar when its
size reaches a critical point and baz zip nip.

